# R10 now at 6.1a



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

After reading Earl's reminder about having the Tivo connected to the phone line for the DST update, I had the R10 phone home. It came back pending restart and after the restart, is at version 6.1a. This was at about 11:30 pm Thursday. Guess the update is now spooling.  I wish the HR10 hadn't died.  

GH


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

If you don't regularly keep yours connected to a phone line, how do you do the update? I have an HDVR2 in our kid's room that isn't always connected to a phone line, but I have a long one that I can plug in. Do I just go to the "Connect to DVR Service" option? Will that download the new software?

As of last night, my R10 hasn't updated.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> If you don't regularly keep yours connected to a phone line, how do you do the update? I have an HDVR2 in our kid's room that isn't always connected to a phone line, but I have a long one that I can plug in. Do I just go to the "Connect to DVR Service" option? Will that download the new software?
> 
> As of last night, my R10 hasn't updated.


Yes, just plug the phone line in and do the "Connect" option. All that is doing is getting the authorization to apply the upgrade. The download comes from the satellite. Earl's announcement said it may take more than one call. If you don't see the "pending restart" under the status after it calls in, try again in a day or so. Note - the upgrade and restart was pretty slow on the R10. Took a long time to reboot. Don't give up.

GH


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> Yes, just plug the phone line in and do the "Connect" option. All that is doing is getting the authorization to apply the upgrade. The download comes from the satellite. Earl's announcement said it may take more than one call. If you don't see the "pending restart" under the status after it calls in, try again in a day or so. Note - the upgrade and restart was pretty slow on the R10. Took a long time to reboot. Don't give up.
> 
> GH


Thanks. Maybe I'll wait till closer to next week since I did it on my R10 and it didn't update. I'd rather not run the phone line more than I have to.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

One of my DirecTivo's doesn't have a phone line so I drug one over to it yesterday and did the "connect to DVR service" option. After the first time it said "pending restart" so I restarted it. Then I connected to DVR service again just to be sure. I did it one more time today to be safe. Looks like it's got the updates now.


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> One of my DirecTivo's doesn't have a phone line so I drug one over to it yesterday and did the "connect to DVR service" option. After the first time it said "pending restart" so I restarted it. Then I connected to DVR service again just to be sure. I did it one more time today to be safe. Looks like it's got the updates now.


You'd be able to confirm by going into the system information section and make sure the version shows 6.1a, that's presuming that you have an R10.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I have two R10s.

One was just moved to the Master Bedroom after my HR20 was installed and did not have a phone line connected initially. I connected one Satureday evening and had it phone home, etc. When I went to bed about 2AM (or 3AM I guess, according to your POV) it was downloading something. WHen it came back the clock had adjusted for DST properly and all was well.

The second one is in the Living Room and is always connected to a phone line, but the Harmony remote turns it off along with the rest of the system. I saw Sunday monring that it had not adjusted for DST and the System info shows it at 6.1. So I did a phone home and still no clock change. I left it turned on overnight last night but haven't checked it since yesterday, and may not check it soon since the lving room TV died last night (the latest chapter in an ongoing saga). The TV in the living room is actually a loaner from the TV repair shop that has had my set for the last 6 weeks and for thee fourth time in 6 months. Now the loaner has died.


Anyway, would having the R10 turned Off (Standby) overnight have prevented it from downloading an update?


----------



## norskviking (Feb 22, 2007)

I installed an HR20 on Feb.16th and moved my R10 to another room - but didn't actually reconnect it to the satellite or phone line until March 3rd (had some painting to finish in the new room). Satellite and phone line installed and tested OK on the 3rd. My software has not updated and I've had the receiver connect several times to the DVR Service. But still no update and no time change. Is the update still being pushed by the satellite? Have I missed the opportunity to receive it?

Any thoughts?


----------



## rmnowick (Sep 15, 2006)

Anybody have a link to release notes that show what the 6.1a software does? I saw that the "now playing" list has folders as an option, but I would like to see a description of what the new software does or how it works differently than the old software.

Robert


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I think the main item was support for the daylight savings time change.


----------

